# Aquasoil making muddy and cloudy water



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello everyone!
I got some aquasoil recently and have it in my mini m, and when I added water the water was pretty much just mud. I am not happy with it. Is this normal? I let it is sit for 2 days and it is a little better now, the mud settled and now it is just cloudy and slightly brown tinted. I am frustrated. Has anyone else had this issue?
Thanks!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Which type of Aquasoil? ADA?

If it's ADA, is it Amazonia II? Amazonia 'New'?


----------



## chew (May 18, 2012)

Mine was cloudy when starting for 3 days and would cloud up easily when missing the bowl during water changes. After about 2 or 3 weeks it stopped clouding up as bad so you might have to just wait it out. That was with new amazonia


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Mine settled after one day. Only had a Cascade 100 with terrible flow.


----------



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

Amazonia "new". When I stir it up, the water becomes dark brown and cloudy.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

A) You should ALWAYS fill your tank very slowly when using Amazonia.
B) Don't stir it up-- this will just cause more problems.

Unfortunately this is not in the instructions, but it is very important to follow. At this point I would recommend just letting it settle, do massive water changes, and clean out your filter frequently.


----------



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. I just drained it and refilled it very slowly, and it is crystal clear.


----------



## Alastair-T (Jun 5, 2011)

Had the same problem with the new ada myself too, that and the fact it contains sharp glass like pieces on it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

